# GTi Spring Fest



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone going? I'll be there on the Ibiza Owners Club stand as always, and should be doing a detailing demo on one of the cars.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Anyone going? I'll be there on the Ibiza Owners Club stand as always, and should be doing a detailing demo on one of the cars.


Where and when???


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sunday 22nd at Santa Pod.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought you said most veedub shows were having your pants down these days Mat? 

JOKE!!! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

They are. TBH, I've always found GTi Spring Fest decent and a good price. I think it's the 2 bigger ones that have ya (GTi Inters and UD).... Edition 38 ain't too bad, but unfortunately missed last year.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Early edition is on the same day. I'm torn


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We're popping along with a stand so mention 'SHERBERT UFO' for your free retro sweet


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll try and pop over and say hello. Or you can come and find me if you get 5 minutes


----------

